# Coronavirus: 12 morti e quasi 400 casi accertati.



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Borrelli in conferenza stampa dà i numeri relativi a contagi e morti da coronavirus. C'è il dodicesimo morto: un uomo di 69 anni in Emilia, ma paziente di Lodi, con patologie pregresse. Due i guariti, ad oggi.

I contagi in totale sono 374, +52 rispetto a ieri.

Più di 9000 tamponi effettuati.

Allo Spallanzani tutti i tamponi effettuati sono risultati negativi. Anche la donna cinese è guarita.

Si ammalano anche i bambini -) http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-si-ammalano-anche-i-bambini-oltre-350-contagi-vt86679.html


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borrelli in conferenza stampa dà i numeri relativi a contagi e morti da coronavirus. C'è il dodicesimo morto: un uomo di 69 anni in Emilia, ma paziente di Lodi, con patologie pregresse. Due i guariti, ad oggi.
> 
> I contagi in totale sono 374 più 52 rispetto a ieri.
> 
> ...



Stiamo per raggiungere i dati della Corea... resta sempre il fatto che , secondo me, stiamo facendo un sacco di controlli in più rispetto a tutti gli altri stati sopratutto europei


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borrelli in conferenza stampa dà i numeri relativi a contagi e morti da coronavirus. C'è il dodicesimo morto: un uomo di 69 anni in Emilia, ma paziente di Lodi, con patologie pregresse. Due i guariti, ad oggi.
> 
> I contagi in totale sono 374, +52 rispetto a ieri.
> 
> ...



1) Speriamo che il tasso di mortalità resti così "basso".

2) In ogni caso, come già detto più volte, non bisogna far passare per normali e per scontate morti di persone, seppur anziane e malandate, che magari potevano campare ancora un pò.


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borrelli in conferenza stampa dà i numeri relativi a contagi e morti da coronavirus. C'è il dodicesimo morto: un uomo di 69 anni in Emilia, ma paziente di Lodi, con patologie pregresse. Due i guariti, ad oggi.
> 
> I contagi in totale sono 374, +52 rispetto a ieri.
> 
> ...



9000 tamponi ... chi li ha fatti in Europa?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borrelli in conferenza stampa dà i numeri relativi a contagi e morti da coronavirus. C'è il dodicesimo morto: un uomo di 69 anni in Emilia, ma paziente di Lodi, con patologie pregresse. Due i guariti, ad oggi.
> 
> I contagi in totale sono 374 più 52 rispetto a ieri.
> 
> ...



Manteniamo saldamente il podio, ma attenzione all'Iran.

Sul sito della Johns Hopkins CSSE c'è una mappa in tempo reale, per chi è interessato.

Vorrei scrivere un piccolo OT, riguardo la linea che abbiamo tenuto nei confronti di questa infezione.

Perché, e nel fare questo vorrei tenere lontano complotti e quant'altro, non abbiamo fatto "voce grossa" con l'OMS, e indirettamente con gli altri, evidenziando che stiamo effettuando controlli precisi e puntuali, e che quindi i nostri infetti risultano molti più degli altri? Si trattava di trasformare il concetto "siamo più infetti degli altri" in "siamo (verosimilmente) molto più corretti e trasparenti degli altri".

Perché non costringiamo l'OMS a dare palese visibilità degli sforzi che stiamo facendo? In questo momento, a fronte di una potenziale eccellenza e coscienza del problema, ho invece sentore che veniamo quasi denigrati. La stessa OMS che loda la Cina adesso.

Questo si doveva dire, da subito, non puntare il dito verso gli altri stati.

Se invece siamo veramente più appestati degli altri, allora ... vabbé.

Perdonate l'OT.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per raggiungere i dati della Corea... resta sempre il fatto che , secondo me, stiamo facendo un sacco di controlli in più rispetto a tutti gli altri stati sopratutto europei


Questo e' vero che adesso si fanno piu' test di francia e cosi via, la francia ne ha fatte ca. 400 adesso 500 ma questi 400 li aveva fatti gia 2 settimane fa, l'italia fino al 21 ne aveva fatti soltanto una decina, e quello che e' strano che i 99 % dei nuovi casi a parte (la cina ovvio, giappone, sud corea e iran e kuwait) tutti i nuovi casi in altri paesi sono riconducibile al focolaio lombardo, persino brasile,


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Questo e' vero che adesso si fanno piu' test di francia e cosi via, la francia ne ha fatte ca. 400 adesso 500 ma questi 400 li aveva fatti gia 2 settimane fa, l'italia fino al 21 ne aveva fatti soltanto una decina, e quello che e' strano che i 99 % dei nuovi casi a parte (la cina ovvio, giappone, sud corea e iran e kuwait) tutti i nuovi casi in altri paesi sono riconducibile al focolaio lombardo, persino brasile,



Questo non me lo so spiegare sinceramente, se escludiamo quello di Tenerife (quel folle è addirittura un medico...)
Resto comunque dell'idea che se in giro cominciassero a fare il numero di tamponi che abbiamo fatto qui le cifre si avvicinerebbero molto a quelle italiane

Se guardiamo anche i decessi (pace alla loro anima) noi facciamo un sacco di tamponi anche post mortem, come aveva fatto presente un altro utente. Casi che altrimenti sarebbero stati quasi tutti bollati come altre patologie


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per raggiungere i dati della Corea... resta sempre il fatto che , secondo me, stiamo facendo un sacco di controlli in più rispetto a tutti gli altri stati sopratutto europei



Francia 12 contagiati e 1 morto ma solo 400 tamponi, noi più di 20 volte tanto. E' sospetto. Poi come è possibile che abbiano un decimo dei morti tra i contagiati?


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo non me lo so spiegare sinceramente, se escludiamo quello di Tenerife (quel folle è addirittura un medico...)
> Resto comunque dell'idea che se in giro cominciassero a fare il numero di tamponi che abbiamo fatto qui le cifre si avvicinerebbero molto a quelle italiane
> 
> Se guardiamo anche i decessi (pace alla loro anima) noi facciamo un sacco di tamponi anche post mortem, come aveva fatto presente un altro utente. Casi che altrimenti sarebbero stati quasi tutti bollati come altre patologie


io dico i tamponi prima del primo decesso del 21 di febbraio, erano molto di meno di quella della francia, l'italia ha iniziato a fare parecchio dal 20 in poi per me troppo tardi. e se leggo che la dottoressa che seguiva il caso diceva di non poter fare il test per il virus perché il protocollo non lo prevedeva per pazienti che non erano tornati dalla Cina, o non avevano avuto contatti con soggetti a rischio. E' grave questo.

e poi in ospedale, non riuscivano a capire cosa provocasse l'infiammazione ai polmoni che gli impediva di respirare. hanno domandato se aveva fatto viaggi, se aveva la passione del giardino, ma se non sai che cosa provoca l'infammiazione, chiama qualcuno che ne capisce e li gia doveva scattare l'allarme


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Francia 12 contagiati e 1 morto ma solo 400 tamponi, noi più di 20 volte tanto. E' sospetto. Poi come è possibile che abbiano un decimo dei morti tra i contagiati?



i francesi stanno ignorando il problema, e' una loro decisione


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Francia 12 contagiati e 1 morto ma solo 400 tamponi, noi più di 20 volte tanto. E' sospetto. Poi come è possibile che abbiano un decimo dei morti tra i contagiati?



Nella notte c'è stato un altro decesso in Francia. Si trattava di un francese, insegnante, e sembra non sia stato né in Cina né in Italia. Nello stesso ospedale, ne hanno già accertati altri tre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Francia 12 contagiati e 1 morto ma solo 400 tamponi, noi più di 20 volte tanto. E' sospetto. Poi come è possibile che abbiano un decimo dei morti tra i contagiati?



Noi 4000 controlli, loro 400, noi 300 contagi 12 decessi, loro 12 e 1 decesso, sarebbe davvero preoccupante se loro avessero 120 casi e 10 decessi a parità di controlli. Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi sinceramente, possiamo solo restare ai dati ufficiali. 
Leggevo inoltre che un ragazzo italiano che lavora a Londra dice che in aeroporto non fanno praticamente nessun controllo, mentre al suo ritorno a Malpensa gli hanno fatto tampone e preso la temperatura. Su questo magari può confermare o meno [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che a Londra ci vive


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Noi 4000 controlli, loro 400, noi 300 contagi 12 decessi, loro 12 e 1 decesso, sarebbe davvero preoccupante se loro avessero 120 casi e 10 decessi a parità di controlli. Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi sinceramente, possiamo solo restare ai dati ufficiali.
> Leggevo inoltre che un ragazzo italiano che lavora a Londra dice che in aeroporto non fanno praticamente nessun controllo, mentre al suo ritorno a Malpensa gli hanno fatto tampone e preso la temperatura. Su questo magari può confermare o meno [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che a Londra ci vive



Questo virus uccide chi ha già patologie per ora, pare.

Il resto dei casi, quelli che guarisce il paziente, basta non andare a fondo e puo' essere classificato come comune influenza o influenza con complicazioni.

Basterebbe non indagare e di casi di Coronavirus non ne salterebbe fuori nemmeno uno.


Non ci credo manco morto che a Londra ci siano pochissimi casi.

E fa specie il fatto che un italiano qualunque che fa una scoreggina in Brasile ci abbia portato il virus: forse si trovano questi casi perchè l' Italia è sotto la lente di ingrandimento.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella notte c'è stato un altro decesso in Francia. Si trattava di un francese, insegnante, e sembra non sia stato né in Cina né in Italia. Nello stesso ospedale, ne hanno già accertati altri tre.



No sbagliato.
In Francese:
Deux nouveaux cas avaient déjà été détectés mardi soir, un jeune femme revenue de Chine et un homme de retour d'Italie. afp.com/NICOLAS TUCAT
Le directeur général de la Santé a fait de nouvelles annonces ce mercredi matin concernant trois nouveaux cas de coronavirus dans le pays.
Le directeur général de la Santé a annoncé ce mercredi matin que trois nouveaux cas de coronavirus ont été confirmés en France, dont un décédé dans la nuit. Ce nouveau bilan porte à 17 le nombre de personnes infectées dans le pays. 


Due nuovi casi erano già stati individuati martedì sera, una giovane donna di ritorno dalla Cina e un uomo di ritorno dall'Italia. afp.com/NICOLAS TUCAT

traduzione:


Il direttore generale della sanità ha fatto nuovi annunci questa mattina mercoledì mattina riguardo a tre nuovi casi di coronavirus nel paese.
Il direttore generale della sanità ha annunciato mercoledì mattina che tre nuovi casi di coronavirus sono stati confermati in Francia, tra cui uno che è morto durante la notte. Questa nuova valutazione porta a 17 il numero di persone infette nel Paese.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Noi 4000 controlli, loro 400, noi 300 contagi 12 decessi, loro 12 e 1 decesso, sarebbe davvero preoccupante se loro avessero 120 casi e 10 decessi a parità di controlli. Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi sinceramente, possiamo solo restare ai dati ufficiali.
> Leggevo inoltre che un ragazzo italiano che lavora a Londra dice che in aeroporto non fanno praticamente nessun controllo, mentre al suo ritorno a Malpensa gli hanno fatto tampone e preso la temperatura. Su questo magari può confermare o meno [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che a Londra ci vive



Mi autoquoto perché ho notato solo ora łamìa inesattezza, ho scritto 4000 quando invece sono 9000 i tamponi effettuati qui


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Noi 4000 controlli, loro 400, noi 300 contagi 12 decessi, loro 12 e 1 decesso, sarebbe davvero preoccupante se loro avessero 120 casi e 10 decessi a parità di controlli. Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi sinceramente, possiamo solo restare ai dati ufficiali.
> Leggevo inoltre che un ragazzo italiano che lavora a Londra dice che in aeroporto non fanno praticamente nessun controllo, mentre al suo ritorno a Malpensa gli hanno fatto tampone e preso la temperatura. Su questo magari può confermare o meno [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che a Londra ci vive



Riporto le stesse riflessioni esposte in altro topic. Ovviamente si tratta di mere supposizioni, quindi ognuno si faccia liberamente la sua idea a riguardo. 
Sarà pure dietrologia ma per me è ormai palese che il virus è ovunque da un bel po'. In primo luogo perché è evidente che il virus è stato intercettato come minimo alla seconda generazione di contagiati, dato che non si trova un paziente zero. I primi casi rilevati UFFICIALMENTE in Cina sono a fine dicembre (quindi era in giro come minimo da inizio dicembre) e l'emergenza diviene conclamata in occidente intorno al 20 di gennaio con l'adozione delle prime misure preventive. Nel frattempo tra dicembre e inizio gennaio milioni di persone inconsapevoli sono transitate in Cina nelle province interessate dall'epidemia spargendo il virus per il globo. Voi seriamente credete che a Londra o New York dove entri in metro e trovi 14 passaporti diversi e dove transitano milioni di turisti ci siano ZERO contagi e ce ne sono invece centinaia a Codogno? CODOGNO! Dai, non è pensabile.
In proposito, una dottoressa di Castiglione ha detto che circolavano strane polmoniti virali già prima che saltasse fuori il corona, ma che loro davano per scontato che non ci fosee (grave, avrebbe dovuto essere il contrario).
Segnalo inoltre un altro caso interessante. Un avvocato di Sulmona, di nome Nino Ruscitti. Morto il 13 febbraio, ufficialmente di polmonite, inizialmente scambiata per influenza. In rete si trovano vari articoli. Ebbene per curiosità sono andato a cercarmi il profilo facebook: immagine di copertina cambiata il 5 gennaio, foto scattata in Cina. A voi le conclusioni.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella notte c'è stato un altro decesso in Francia. Si trattava di un francese, insegnante, e sembra non sia stato né in Cina né in Italia. Nello stesso ospedale, ne hanno già accertati altri tre.



Tra l’altro relativamente giovane, e lì da un po’. Questo per i faciloni che dopo 4 giorni hanno sentenziato che muoiono solo vecchi, niente panico ma guardia alta


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo virus uccide chi ha già patologie per ora, pare.
> 
> Il resto dei casi, quelli che guarisce il paziente, basta non andare a fondo e puo' essere classificato come comune influenza o influenza con complicazioni.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente é così


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> No sbagliato.
> In Francese:
> Deux nouveaux cas avaient déjà été détectés mardi soir, un jeune femme revenue de Chine et un homme de retour d'Italie. afp.com/NICOLAS TUCAT
> Le directeur général de la Santé a fait de nouvelles annonces ce mercredi matin concernant trois nouveaux cas de coronavirus dans le pays.
> ...


Io non parlo il francese, ho riportato una notizia riferitami da una mia amica che vive a Parigi. Nella sostanza parliamo comunque di altri tre casi con un nuovo decesso. Probabilmente anche da loro le notizie arrivano un po’ confusionarie(o lei ha letto frettolosamente).


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non parlo il francese, ho riportato una notizia riferitami da una mia amica che vive a Parigi. Nella sostanza parliamo comunque di altri tre casi con un nuovo decesso. Probabilmente anche da loro le notizie arrivano un po’ confusionarie(o lei ha letto frettolosamente).



questi sono i tre casi accertati gia' ieri uno morto, uno e' ritornato dalla cina e uno era in vacanza in lombardia, non ci sono nuovi casi fino adesso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

pochi minuti fa dal sito di el mundo: 
tutti i nuovi casi riconducibili in Lombardia questo e' una catastrofe per il turismo in italia
El Departamento de Salud de la Generalitat confirma el segundo caso de coronavirus en Cataluña. Se trata de un joven de 22 años que ha estado en Italia, lo que hacen un total de nueve los contagiados en toda España

Il Dipartimento della Salute della Generalitat conferma il secondo caso di coronavirus in Catalogna. Si tratta di un giovane di 22 anni che è stato in Italia, per un totale di nove persone infette in tutta la Spagna

se si fanno i conti il paziente zero, era in lombardia tra il 15 e il 30 gennaio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Manteniamo saldamente il podio, ma attenzione all'Iran.
> 
> Sul sito della Johns Hopkins CSSE c'è una mappa in tempo reale, per chi è interessato.
> 
> ...


Parole sante.
Estenderei il tuo discorso nazionale anche a livello regionale.
Lombardia e Veneto. Top della sanità nazionale e oserei dire mondiale


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Estenderei il tuo discorso nazionale anche a livello regionale.
> Lombardia e Veneto. Top della sanità nazionale e oserei dire mondiale



no si discute la sanita' lombarda e veneta ma quello che forse e' mancato e' informazione e sesibilizzazione, e certe volte un medico non deve aspettare fino che il supervisore decide qualcosa si devon prendere delle responsabilita' e decidere e non aspettare


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stiamo per raggiungere i dati della Corea... resta sempre il fatto che , secondo me, stiamo facendo un sacco di controlli in più rispetto a tutti gli altri stati sopratutto europei



la corea è avanti, circa a 1000. e spero che non la raggiungeremo mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i francesi stanno ignorando il problema, e' una loro decisione



e gli inglesi?


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

Io ho prenotato una villina dal 5 al 10 di maggio 5 presenze al lago di como precisamente a lezzeno insieme a mia madre e mio fratello, ho il tempo fino al 30 di aprile di cancellare la prenotazione, io aspettero', dal virus non ho paura, ho piu' paura del chaos italiano. Ma vediamo come continua questa storia


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Riporto le stesse riflessioni esposte in altro topic. Ovviamente si tratta di mere supposizioni, quindi ognuno si faccia liberamente la sua idea a riguardo.
> Sarà pure dietrologia ma per me è ormai palese che il virus è ovunque da un bel po'. In primo luogo perché è evidente che il virus è stato intercettato come minimo alla seconda generazione di contagiati, dato che non si trova un paziente zero. I primi casi rilevati UFFICIALMENTE in Cina sono a fine dicembre (quindi era in giro come minimo da inizio dicembre) e l'emergenza diviene conclamata in occidente intorno al 20 di gennaio con l'adozione delle prime misure preventive. Nel frattempo tra dicembre e inizio gennaio milioni di persone inconsapevoli sono transitate in Cina nelle province interessate dall'epidemia spargendo il virus per il globo. Voi seriamente credete che a Londra o New York dove entri in metro e trovi 14 passaporti diversi e dove transitano milioni di turisti ci siano ZERO contagi e ce ne sono invece centinaia a Codogno? CODOGNO! Dai, non è pensabile.
> In proposito, una dottoressa di Castiglione ha detto che circolavano strane polmoniti virali già prima che saltasse fuori il corona, ma che loro davano per scontato che non ci fosee (grave, avrebbe dovuto essere il contrario).
> Segnalo inoltre un altro caso interessante. Un avvocato di Sulmona, di nome Nino Ruscitti. Morto il 13 febbraio, ufficialmente di polmonite, inizialmente scambiata per influenza. In rete si trovano vari articoli. Ebbene per curiosità sono andato a cercarmi il profilo facebook: immagine di copertina cambiata il 5 gennaio, foto scattata in Cina. A voi le conclusioni.



D'accordissimo.

Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.

Se è vero quello che dicono (ovvero che tale virus si può smaltito alla stregua di un'influenza comune) allora non può essere esclusa l'ipotesi che già ce lo siamo beccato tutti, o quasi. Ed a quel punto sì, chissà da quanto tempo circola...

Sarebbe interessante sottoporsi a tamponi per verificare se sono stati sviluppati anticorpi.


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Febbraio 2020)

Il motivo per cui tutti i nuovi casi in Europa e non solo sono riconducibili quasi sempre all’Italia potrebbe essere che, semplicemente, loro fanno il tampone solo, o quasi, alle persone che sono state in Italia, e quindi abbastanza sospette.

Oltre a questo ci sarebbe da dire che, per la loro immagine, agli altri paesi europei converrebbe “incolpare” l’Italia per difendere se stessi dalle accuse dei pochi tamponi fatti ecc... , ma qui si va più verso il complotto e, onestamente, non credo arriverebbero a tanto.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Noi 4000 controlli, loro 400, noi 300 contagi 12 decessi, loro 12 e 1 decesso, sarebbe davvero preoccupante se loro avessero 120 casi e 10 decessi a parità di controlli. Siamo nel campo delle ipotesi sinceramente, possiamo solo restare ai dati ufficiali.
> Leggevo inoltre che un ragazzo italiano che lavora a Londra dice che in aeroporto non fanno praticamente nessun controllo, mentre al suo ritorno a Malpensa gli hanno fatto tampone e preso la temperatura. Su questo magari può confermare o meno [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] che a Londra ci vive



sono rientrato dal Brasile lo scorso giovedi e a Gatwick non hanno controllato proprio niente. Se devo essere sincero, ero preparato all'evenienza. Considerando che in sud America fino alla scorsa settimana non erano stati riportati casi (ed essendo stato li' due settimane avevo la certezza assoluta di non aver preso niente in europa), ho portato del paracetamolo da prendere in aereo in caso avessi sviluppato febbre quando sarei tornato. Poi ovviamente non ne ho avuto bisogno, ma comunque non c'era nessun controllo della temperatura, ne' con termometro e ne con termo-scanner


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui tutti i nuovi casi in Europa e non solo sono riconducibili quasi sempre all’Italia potrebbe essere che, semplicemente, loro fanno il tampone solo, o quasi, alle persone che sono state in Italia, e quindi abbastanza sospette.
> 
> Oltre a questo ci sarebbe da dire che, per la loro immagine, agli altri paesi europei converrebbe “incolpare” l’Italia per difendere se stessi dalle accuse dei pochi tamponi fatti ecc... , ma qui si va più verso il complotto e, onestamente, non credo arriverebbero a tanto.


l'italia farebbe la stessa cosa, non credo in un complotto, sfortuna direi


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e gli inglesi?



Qui in UK abbiamo gia' fatto oltre 6000 tamponi, quindi piu' che in Italia, e gestito i pochi casi in maniera esemplare. Il vero problema e' l'Italia, considerando i casi di svizzera, francia, austria e croazia, inevitabilmente avremo ulteriori casi nei prossimi giorni dovuti a passeggeri provenienti dall'Italia


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la corea è avanti, circa a 1000. e spero che non la raggiungeremo mai



grazie per la precisazione, ero rimasto indietro di qualche giorno in effetti


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Febbraio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Qui in UK abbiamo gia' fatto oltre 6000 tamponi, quindi piu' che in Italia, e gestito i pochi casi in maniera esemplare. Il vero problema e' l'Italia, considerando i casi di svizzera, francia, austria e croazia, inevitabilmente avremo ulteriori casi nei prossimi giorni dovuti a passeggeri provenienti dall'Italia


Se veramente in UK fossero stati già fatti oltre 6000 tamponi, allora, visti i molti meno infetti, ciò andrebbe contro la teoria dell’Italia che ha molti infetti perché fa molti controlli. Tutto questo supponendo, ovviamente, che i tamponi siano stati fatti a gente a rischio coronavirus, come in Italia, e non a gente presa a caso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

ma quello che emerge e la politica italiana pieni di dilettanti e incapaci uns figura di *****, ma propio tutti destra e sinistra non se ne salva piu' nessno, l'ultima volta non ho votato, e sicuramente non votero piu', corrotti, incollati alle loro poltrone, voltagabbani, lombardia litiga con quello, le marche litigano con qelli, ma andate tutti a ........ le testate italiane meglio non leggerli disinformazione in tutto

e sono arrabiatissimo che state rovinando la mia patria dove sonon nato e cresciuto, una vergogna
e mi dispiace dirlo anche in qiesto forum si parla solo di destra e sinistra, fascisti e comunisti, ma basta, si rema insieme volete capirlo o no, ma ci vivete o no in italia?


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Se veramente in UK fossero stati già fatti oltre 6000 tamponi, allora, visti i molti meno infetti, ciò andrebbe contro la teoria dell’Italia che ha molti infetti perché fa molti controlli. Tutto questo supponendo, ovviamente, che i tamponi siano stati fatti a gente a rischio coronavirus, come in Italia, e non a gente presa a caso.



si ma la situazione non e' tutta uguale ovunque, la Francia secondo me costituisce una criticita' superiore di come lo puo' essere il Regno Unito, che e' un paese circondato dal mare e fuori da Schengen.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



bravo, conosco anche io alcune persone che sono state con tossi e polmoniti lunghe... ma non sapendo nulla perchè sto caso del corona era ancora sconosciuto non hanno dato peso alla faccenda. e adesso ricollegano...
uno che conosco: 2 settimane di polmonite virale che non si capiva, però, da cosa fosse data... moglie con leggeri sintomi, bambini nulla... durante le feste di natale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io dico i tamponi prima del primo decesso del 21 di febbraio, erano molto di meno di quella della francia, l'italia ha iniziato a fare parecchio dal 20 in poi per me troppo tardi. e se leggo che la dottoressa che seguiva il caso diceva di non poter fare il test per il virus perché il protocollo non lo prevedeva per pazienti che non erano tornati dalla Cina, o non avevano avuto contatti con soggetti a rischio. E' grave questo.
> 
> e poi in ospedale, non riuscivano a capire cosa provocasse l'infiammazione ai polmoni che gli impediva di respirare. hanno domandato se aveva fatto viaggi, se aveva la passione del giardino, ma se non sai che cosa provoca l'infammiazione, chiama qualcuno che ne capisce e li gia doveva scattare l'allarme



E' chiaro che non c'è stata la volontà di arginarlo subito.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma quello che emerge e la politica italiana pieni di dilettanti e incapaci uns figura di *****, ma propio tutti destra e sinistra non se ne salva piu' nessno, l'ultima volta non ho votato, e sicuramente non votero piu', corrotti, incollati alle loro poltrone, voltagabbani, lombardia litiga con quello, le marche litigano con qelli, ma andate tutti a ........ le testate italiane meglio non leggerli disinformazione in tutto
> 
> e sono arrabiatissimo che state rovinando la mia patria dove sonon nato e cresciuto, una vergogna
> e mi dispiace dirlo anche in qiesto forum si parla solo di destra e sinistra, fascisti e comunisti, ma basta, si rema insieme volete capirlo o no, ma ci vivete o no in italia?



Ma tu vieni solo a gettare fango ogni volta contro noi?
Quanti controlli avete fatto in Germania? Secondo te Parigi, prima meta turistica del mondo, ha qualche morto per colpa dell'Italia? E la Spagna?
La verità è che a livello di controlli stiamo facendo più del necessario, mentre Stati canaglia come Francia e Germania gettano fango e danno responsabilità solo all'Italia per ciò che sta accadendo, senza tenr conto che, oltre ad essere stati i primi a bloccare i voli diretti dalla Cina, siamo gli unici che nel dubbio abbiamo fatto migliaia di tamponi, anche in casi di post mortem. Vergognosa l'ignoranza e la disumanità che circola attualmente in Italia ed in Europa, la politica è solo un dato relativo per rappresentare la pochezza della società civile attuale.


----------



## PoloNegativo (26 Febbraio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si ma la situazione non e' tutta uguale ovunque, la Francia secondo me costituisce una criticita' superiore di come lo puo' essere il Regno Unito, che e' un paese circondato dal mare e fuori da Schengen.


Questo è vero e l'avevo considerato, però con la globalizzazione che c'è oggi non dico che sia trascurabile però...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



La penso allo stesso modo, immagina se non fosse stato fatto il test a quel 38enne, avremmo tutti pensato a una forte influenza e nulla di più. Chissà quanti altri infetti ci sono in giro e che neanche lo sanno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma tu vieni solo a gettare fango ogni volta contro noi?
> Quanti controlli avete fatto in Germania? Secondo te Parigi, prima meta turistica del mondo, ha qualche morto per colpa dell'Italia? E la Spagna?
> La verità è che a livello di controlli stiamo facendo più del necessario, mentre *Stati canaglia come Francia e Germania gettano fango e danno responsabilità solo all'Italia per ciò che sta accadendo*, senza tenr conto che, oltre ad essere stati i primi a bloccare i voli diretti dalla Cina, siamo gli unici che nel dubbio abbiamo fatto migliaia di tamponi, anche in casi di post mortem. Vergognosa l'ignoranza e la disumanità che circola attualmente in Italia ed in Europa, la politica è solo un dato relativo per rappresentare la pochezza della società civile attuale.



" a noi il petrolio a voi gli immigrati" 
"schettino non poteva che essere italiano" 

per citare solo 2 esempi


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Questo e' vero che adesso si fanno piu' test di francia e cosi via, la francia ne ha fatte ca. 400 adesso 500 ma questi 400 li aveva fatti gia 2 settimane fa, l'italia fino al 21 ne aveva fatti soltanto una decina, e quello che e' strano che i 99 % dei nuovi casi a parte (la cina ovvio, giappone, sud corea e iran e kuwait) tutti i nuovi casi in altri paesi sono riconducibile al focolaio lombardo, persino brasile,



Secondo me per il solito principio: un italiano starnutisce anche a Onolulu gli fanno il tampone..tutti gli altri passano per influenza


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> " a noi il petrolio a voi gli immigrati"
> "schettino non poteva che essere italiano"
> 
> per citare solo 2 esempi




a parte che in Germania abbiamo il 20 % di origine non tedesca e quasi 800 mila italiani (anche)piu' del doppio dell'italia e che solo nel 2015 ne sono arrivati 1,5 Millioni di profughi.
La storia ci schettino non e' da commentare non solo in Germania hanno detto i soliti italiani (ed ho dovuto difendermi).
Adesso la storia con il coronoa virus, il medico della regione colpita va in vacanza a teneriffe quel ********* che va dalle zone colpite ad avvellino, qui manca autoresponsabilita' e autocontrollo, tutti fanno quello che vogliono come in un'anarchia.
La percezione qui all'estero dell'Italia specialmente a confronto politici, dirigenti diciamo non e' positiva, forse in Germania meno negativa che IN UK oppure Francia. E noi Italiani che stiamo all'estero quante volte ci dobbiamo difendere. E quello che si percepisce di noi Italiani all'estero e' che la nuova generazione in Italia e la peggiore del dopo guerra. Mancano idee e e la volonta' di cambiare

E si manifesta che alle fine degli anni 70 gli italiani in Germnia comprarono appartementi in Italia, adesso tutti vogliono venderle, nessuno vuole piu' ritornare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> a parte che in Germania abbiamo il 20 % di origine non tedesca e quasi 800 mila italiani (anche)piu' del doppio dell'italia e che solo nel 2015 ne sono arrivati 1,5 Millioni di profughi.
> La storia ci schettino non e' da commentare non solo in Germania hanno detto i soliti italiani (ed ho dovuto difendermi).
> Adesso la storia con il coronoa virus, il medico della regione colpita va in vacanza a teneriffe quel ********* che va dalle zone colpite ad avvellino, qui manca autoresponsabilita' e autocontrollo, tutti fanno quello che vogliono come in un'anarchia.
> La percezione qui all'estero dell'Italia specialmente a confronto politici, dirigenti diciamo non e' positiva, forse in Germania meno negativa che IN UK oppure Francia. E noi Italiani che stiamo all'estero quante volte ci dobbiamo difendere. E quello che si percepisce di noi Italiani all'estero e' che la nuova generazione in Italia e la peggiore del dopo guerra. Mancano idee e e la volonta' di cambiare
> ...



Non voleva essere un attacco sia chiaro, stavo sottolineando che in giro non si perde occasione per parlar male degli italiani. 
Ad ogni modo il mio "a noi il petrolio a voi gli immigrati" era riferito ai francesi, è una frase che disse l'ex presidente Sarkozy dopo i bombardamenti francesi in Libia


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



Era esattamente la mia idea, putroppo non penso si possa sapere facilmente perché il tampone dice solo se è in atto. Per le ricerche del sangue non penso ci sia un test codificato e le si cerchi un po’ a casa come era avvenuto per il paziente 0 (poi scagionato). La mia ipotesi è e attualmente non si sappia come capire se uno ha avuto la malattia


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



Anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa. L'ultima volta che mi sono ammalato (colite) è stato il 17 luglio 2006, a 12 anni: da quel momento non ho avuto più nulla - oltretutto, non ho mai contratto alcuna infezione virale da bambino, neppure a contatto con compagni "infetti". Eppure verso la fine dello scorso gennaio, per la prima volta da 14 anni, ho avuto un bel raffreddore: al momento non ci ho fatto caso (è il primo anno che lavoro in una scuola, per cui ho supposto che l'influenza fosse dovuta al contatto prolungato e ravvicinato con adolescenti). I primi dubbi mi sono venuti all'apparire di questo coronavirus dalle nostre parti (Bergamo).


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Riporto le stesse riflessioni esposte in altro topic. Ovviamente si tratta di mere supposizioni, quindi ognuno si faccia liberamente la sua idea a riguardo.
> Sarà pure dietrologia ma per me è ormai palese che il virus è ovunque da un bel po'. In primo luogo perché è evidente che il virus è stato intercettato come minimo alla seconda generazione di contagiati, dato che non si trova un paziente zero. I primi casi rilevati UFFICIALMENTE in Cina sono a fine dicembre (quindi era in giro come minimo da inizio dicembre) e l'emergenza diviene conclamata in occidente intorno al 20 di gennaio con l'adozione delle prime misure preventive. Nel frattempo tra dicembre e inizio gennaio milioni di persone inconsapevoli sono transitate in Cina nelle province interessate dall'epidemia spargendo il virus per il globo. Voi seriamente credete che a Londra o New York dove entri in metro e trovi 14 passaporti diversi e dove transitano milioni di turisti ci siano ZERO contagi e ce ne sono invece centinaia a Codogno? CODOGNO! Dai, non è pensabile.
> In proposito, una dottoressa di Castiglione ha detto che circolavano strane polmoniti virali già prima che saltasse fuori il corona, ma che loro davano per scontato che non ci fosee (grave, avrebbe dovuto essere il contrario).
> Segnalo inoltre un altro caso interessante. Un avvocato di Sulmona, di nome Nino Ruscitti. Morto il 13 febbraio, ufficialmente di polmonite, inizialmente scambiata per influenza. In rete si trovano vari articoli. Ebbene per curiosità sono andato a cercarmi il profilo facebook: immagine di copertina cambiata il 5 gennaio, foto scattata in Cina. A voi le conclusioni.





Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



Riporto esperienza personale, il 31 dicembre mio padre come di consueto, parte per la Thailandia precisamente a Phuket , il 15 gennaio circa viene ricoverato in ospedale per una forma di Bronchite acuta, con febbre alta e ossigeno per 2 giorni, imbottito di antivirali e antibiotici, resta in ospedale circa 6 giorni al 7ettimo lo fanno uscire, lui riprende tranquillamente la vacanze e ci resta sino al 12 febbraio, scherzando gli dicevo hai preso il Coronavirus, ad oggi a pensarci bene lo ha preso veramente.....


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa. L'ultima volta che mi sono ammalato (colite) è stato il 17 luglio 2006, a 12 anni: da quel momento non ho avuto più nulla - oltretutto, non ho mai contratto alcuna infezione virale da bambino, neppure a contatto con compagni "infetti". Eppure verso la fine dello scorso gennaio, per la prima volta da 14 anni, ho avuto un bel raffreddore: al momento non ci ho fatto caso (è il primo anno che lavoro in una scuola, per cui ho supposto che l'influenza fosse dovuta al contatto prolungato e ravvicinato con adolescenti). I primi dubbi mi sono venuti all'apparire di questo coronavirus dalle nostre parti (Bergamo).


Anche io lavoro in una scuola e ti assicuro che è il luogo migliore per ammalarsi (ho fatto la varicella a 30 anni), ma poi mi sono abituato e ho fatto tutto in forma più lieve. Io ho notato che i ragazzi stavano a casa più del solito, cioè intere settimane. Però magari non sono collegate le cose


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche io lavoro in una scuola e ti assicuro che è il luogo migliore per ammalarsi (ho fatto la varicella a 30 anni), ma poi mi sono abituato e ho fatto tutto in forma più lieve. I*o ho notato che i ragazzi stavano a casa più del solito, cioè intere settimane*. Però magari non sono collegate le cose



Questo l'ho notato anche io: alcune classi hanno avuto 10/12 assenze (una è formata da 32 alunni) per diversi giorni!


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Era esattamente la mia idea, putroppo non penso si possa sapere facilmente perché il tampone dice solo se è in atto. Per le ricerche del sangue non penso ci sia un test codificato e le si cerchi un po’ a casa come era avvenuto per il paziente 0 (poi scagionato). La mia ipotesi è e attualmente non si sappia come capire se uno ha avuto la malattia



se ricerchi gli anticorpi nel sangue si vede subito se uno l'aveva contratta ed è poi guarito


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> a parte che in Germania abbiamo il 20 % di origine non tedesca e quasi 800 mila italiani (anche)piu' del doppio dell'italia e che solo nel 2015 ne sono arrivati 1,5 Millioni di profughi.
> La storia ci schettino non e' da commentare non solo in Germania hanno detto i soliti italiani (ed ho dovuto difendermi).
> Adesso la storia con il coronoa virus,* il medico della regione colpita va in vacanza a teneriffe *quel ********* che va dalle zone colpite ad avvellino, qui manca autoresponsabilita' e autocontrollo, tutti fanno quello che vogliono come in un'anarchia.
> La percezione qui all'estero dell'Italia specialmente a confronto politici, dirigenti diciamo non e' positiva, forse in Germania meno negativa che IN UK oppure Francia. E noi Italiani che stiamo all'estero quante volte ci dobbiamo difendere. E quello che si percepisce di noi Italiani all'estero e' che la nuova generazione in Italia e la peggiore del dopo guerra. Mancano idee e e la volonta' di cambiare
> ...



Ma cosa c'entra sto poveraccio che magari aveva prenotato le vacanze 6 mesi fa ed è partito che era sano....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Riporto esperienza personale, il 31 dicembre mio padre come di consueto, parte per la Thailandia precisamente a Phuket , il 15 gennaio circa viene ricoverato in ospedale per una forma di Bronchite acuta, con febbre alta e ossigeno per 2 giorni, imbottito di antivirali e antibiotici, resta in ospedale circa 6 giorni al 7ettimo lo fanno uscire, lui riprende tranquillamente la vacanze e ci resta sino al 12 febbraio, scherzando gli dicevo hai preso il Coronavirus, ad oggi a pensarci bene lo ha preso veramente.....



Mi auguro di cuore che adesso stia bene!


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> se ricerchi gli anticorpi nel sangue si vede subito se uno l'aveva contratta ed è poi guarito



Da quello che ho capito leggendo non c’è un test specifico per ricercarli, devono incrociare varie metodologie e richiede molto tempo


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra sto poveraccio che magari aveva prenotato le vacanze 6 mesi fa ed è partito che era sano....



Se è partito dopo i fatti è un demente, tanto quanto i cinesi che sono venuti ad infestarci, stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Heaven (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo.
> 
> Altra cosa: basta guardarsi in giro e notare che quest'anno l'influenza è stata pesantissima. Da dicembre vedo gente (è successo anche a me, a metà gennaio) che "abbia" (tossisce alla grande) in modo impressionante. Ho incontrato tante persone che mi hanno detto di aver contratto un'influenza pesantissima quest'anno, come mai in passato, con tosse durata anche un mese ed oltre.
> 
> ...



Io a metà dicembre ho avuto un influenza fortissima per una settimana (febbre a 40 che non scendeva, tosse, raffreddore e etc) e sono finito all’ospedale a Milano, dove mi hanno detto che non sapevano precisamente cosa avessi preso: mi avevano consigliato di fare controlli sulla mononucleosi ma niente. Nonostante i controlli, numerosi, non si è mai capito bene cosa fosse di preciso... mi piacerebbe infatti capire se potesse essere il coronavirus, ma il mio medico non ha preso seriamente questa ipotesi ieri che gliel’ho detto.
Fatto sta che un’influenza forte così non l’avevo mai presa, magari sono coincidenze


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io a metà dicembre ho avuto un influenza fortissima per una settimana (febbre a 40 che non scendeva, tosse, raffreddore e etc) e sono finito all’ospedale a Milano, dove mi hanno detto che non sapevano precisamente cosa avessi preso: mi avevano consigliato di fare controlli sulla mononucleosi ma niente. Nonostante i controlli, numerosi, non si è mai capito bene cosa fosse di preciso... mi piacerebbe infatti capire se potesse essere il coronavirus, ma il mio medico non ha preso seriamente questa ipotesi ieri che gliel’ho detto.
> Fatto sta che un’influenza forte così non l’avevo mai presa, magari sono coincidenze



se avessi ora questi sintomi, è garantito al 100% che saresti nella lista di contagiati


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> *Se è partito dopo i fatti è un demente*, tanto quanto i cinesi che sono venuti ad infestarci, stessa identica cosa.



Concordo in toto, un medico poi... se fosse partito invece prima dei casi in Lombardia, come la signora di Bergamo in Sicilia allora non si può puntare il dito come faceva un fenomeno ieri insultandola insieme a tutti i lombardi che vanno in vacanza a febbraio (per qual motivo poi vai a capirlo  )


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io a metà dicembre ho avuto un influenza fortissima per una settimana (febbre a 40 che non scendeva, tosse, raffreddore e etc) e sono finito all’ospedale a Milano, dove mi hanno detto che non sapevano precisamente cosa avessi preso: mi avevano consigliato di fare controlli sulla mononucleosi ma niente. Nonostante i controlli, numerosi, non si è mai capito bene cosa fosse di preciso... mi piacerebbe infatti capire se potesse essere il coronavirus, ma il mio medico non ha preso seriamente questa ipotesi ieri che gliel’ho detto.
> Fatto sta che un’influenza forte così non l’avevo mai presa, magari sono coincidenze



metti immediatamente a disposizione il tuo plasma agli utenti di milanworld


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io a metà dicembre ho avuto un influenza fortissima per una settimana (febbre a 40 che non scendeva, tosse, raffreddore e etc) e sono finito all’ospedale a Milano, dove mi hanno detto che non sapevano precisamente cosa avessi preso: mi avevano consigliato di fare controlli sulla mononucleosi ma niente. Nonostante i controlli, numerosi, non si è mai capito bene cosa fosse di preciso... mi piacerebbe infatti capire se potesse essere il coronavirus, ma il mio medico non ha preso seriamente questa ipotesi ieri che gliel’ho detto.
> Fatto sta che un’influenza forte così non l’avevo mai presa, magari sono coincidenze



Posso chiederti quali sintomi avevi? non per farmi gli affari tuoi, ma sono influenzato pure io da 3 giorni, anche se devo dire che oggi già non ho più febbre


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Riporto esperienza personale, il 31 dicembre mio padre come di consueto, parte per la Thailandia precisamente a Phuket , il 15 gennaio circa viene ricoverato in ospedale per una forma di Bronchite acuta, con febbre alta e ossigeno per 2 giorni, imbottito di antivirali e antibiotici, resta in ospedale circa 6 giorni al 7ettimo lo fanno uscire, lui riprende tranquillamente la vacanze e ci resta sino al 12 febbraio, scherzando gli dicevo hai preso il Coronavirus, ad oggi a pensarci bene lo ha preso veramente.....



Probabilissimo, a questo punto.


----------



## Heaven (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti quali sintomi avevi? non per farmi gli affari tuoi, ma sono influenzato pure io da 3 giorni, anche se devo dire che oggi già non ho più febbre



Ti scrivo in PM


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ti scrivo in PM



Grazie per avermi scritto, non posso rispondere in PM perchè ho ancora pochi punti. Grazie mille nuovamente


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti quali sintomi avevi? non per farmi gli affari tuoi, ma sono influenzato pure io da 3 giorni, anche se *devo dire che oggi già non ho più febbre*



meglio cosi


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque il 38enne è in forte ripresa, 
non ha più la respirazione assistita e sta molto meglio...

solo che le grandi testate non lo scrivono..meglio alimentare il panico...

ah, 
anche la dottoressa che lo curva e che era ricoverata, 
guarita e dimessa.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Comunque il 38enne è in forte ripresa,
> non ha più la respirazione assistita e sta molto meglio...
> 
> solo che le grandi testate non lo scrivono..meglio alimentare il panico...
> ...



raga, da sta roba si guarisce. Pero' abbiamo il dovere morale di bloccare la diffusione per proteggere i piu deboli, come gli anziani o chi e' gia' ammalato. E' una cosa molto importante


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> meglio cosi



Assolutamente si  ora ho solo un raffreddore a rompermi le scatole  
Comunque fino a domenica sono barricato in casa, poi vediamo se il medico prolungherà o meno, ma se procede tutto così non credo sia necessario


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> raga, da sta roba si guarisce. Pero' abbiamo il dovere morale di bloccare la diffusione per proteggere i piu deboli, come gli anziani o chi e' gia' ammalato. E' una cosa molto importante



Sono d'accordo con te, 
ma secondo me ormai è impossibile fermarla...impossibile

il caso del croato venuto a milano a vedere atalanta-valencia è la prova che è ovunque...


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Comunque il 38enne è in forte ripresa,
> non ha più la respirazione assistita e sta molto meglio...
> 
> solo che le grandi testate non lo scrivono..meglio alimentare il panico...
> ...



Sono notizie da social ma non confermate ufficialmente. Se saranno ufficiali le riporteremo


----------



## Butcher (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi leggendo i vostri commenti mi avete fatto venire un grande dubbio. Anche io verso metà gennaio mi sono beccato una strana bronchite durata un bel po' e tutt'ora ho tosse sporadica. Mai avuta prima.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Comunque il 38enne è in forte ripresa,
> non ha più la respirazione assistita e sta molto meglio...
> 
> solo che le grandi testate non lo scrivono..meglio alimentare il panico...
> ...



Comunque qualcuno deve delle scuse anche a questo ragazzo che è stato ingiustamente additato a grande untore e si è persino fatto insinuazioni sulla vita privata. Ps io l’ho cercato per curiosità su fb ed è uno di noi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io a metà dicembre ho avuto un influenza fortissima per una settimana (febbre a 40 che non scendeva, tosse, raffreddore e etc) e sono finito all’ospedale a Milano, dove mi hanno detto che non sapevano precisamente cosa avessi preso: mi avevano consigliato di fare controlli sulla mononucleosi ma niente. Nonostante i controlli, numerosi, non si è mai capito bene cosa fosse di preciso... mi piacerebbe infatti capire se potesse essere il coronavirus, ma il mio medico non ha preso seriamente questa ipotesi ieri che gliel’ho detto.
> Fatto sta che un’influenza forte così non l’avevo mai presa, magari sono coincidenze



metà dicembre? considerando che si parla di questo virus in cina da metà gennaio direi che abbiamo trovato il vero paziente zero...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi leggendo i vostri commenti mi avete fatto venire un grande dubbio. Anche io verso metà gennaio mi sono beccato una strana bronchite durata un bel po' e tutt'ora ho tosse sporadica. Mai avuta prima.



Idem...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se è partito dopo i fatti è un demente, tanto quanto i cinesi che sono venuti ad infestarci, stessa identica cosa.



I fatti sono emersi giovedì scorso....non è che siamo in emergenza da mesi..manco il tempo di annullare il viaggio
Quindi se io che vivo in Veneto ho prenotato un viaggio per l'Egitto 8 mesi fa e devo partire domani non vado anche se non ho nulla?..Certo...e il viaggio a me chi lo rimborsa?...


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque qualcuno deve delle scuse anche a questo ragazzo che è stato ingiustamente additato a grande untore e si è persino fatto insinuazioni sulla vita privata. Ps io l’ho cercato per curiosità su fb ed è uno di noi



Io non ho mai commentato nessuno, ma qua dentro ne sono state dette di ogni a questo povero disgraziato che magari non ha fatto nulla di male. Giustamente quando sale il panico la gente addita facilmente e riversa la paura e la rabbia su chi ha davanti, ma non potremo mai sapere se questo è stato in un centro massaggi oppure se sia un perfetto padre di famiglia


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I fatti sono emersi giovedì scorso....non è che siamo in emergenza da mesi..manco il tempo di annullare il viaggio
> Quindi se io che vivo in Veneto ho prenotato un viaggio per l'Egitto 8 mesi fa e devo partire domani non vado anche se non ho nulla?..Certo...e il viaggio a me chi lo rimborsa?...



Si esatto non vai, chissenefrega di quando hai prenotato e di quanto hai speso. Perché lo stesso ragionamento si può. Fare per i tizi di wuhan che sono venuti qua a fare le ferie mentre a casa loro c’era l’emergenza. Si chiama senso civico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si esatto non vai, chissenefrega di quando hai prenotato e di quanto hai speso. Perché lo stesso ragionamento si può. Fare per i tizi di wuhan che sono venuti qua a fare le ferie mentre a casa loro c’era l’emergenza. Si chiama senso civico.



in tutto il veneto ci sono 30 casi, io non ho manco un sintomo e nessuno che conosco è malato e dovrei allegramente mandare in vacca una vacanza che mi sono sudato e per cui magari ho pagato qualche migliaio di euro "per senso civico"?...Sinceramente mi pare si pretenda un po' troppo dalla gente...è un po' come quel discorso che allora da domani mettiamo al bando tutti i diesel e obblighiamo tutti a comprare elettrico...poi per il danno economico affari tuoi..


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> in tutto il veneto ci sono 30 casi, io non ho manco un sintomo e nessuno che conosco è malato e dovrei allegramente mandare in vacca una vacanza che mi sono sudato e per cui magari ho pagato qualche migliaio di euro "per senso civico"?...Sinceramente mi pare si pretenda un po' troppo dalla gente...è un po' come quel discorso che allora da domani mettiamo al bando tutti i diesel e obblighiamo tutti a comprare elettrico...poi per il danno economico affari tuoi..



Vallo a dire a tutti i turisti bloccati in quarantena per il genio che la pensava come te. Vallo a dire a noi Lombardi e veneti praticamente limitati nella vita per i geni cinesi che la pensavano come te...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque qualcuno deve delle scuse anche a questo ragazzo che è stato ingiustamente additato a grande untore e si è persino fatto insinuazioni sulla vita privata. Ps io l’ho cercato per curiosità su fb ed è uno di noi



In un articolo del corriere c'è un'intervista al direttore generale dell’Asst di Lodi, dove chiarisce che fu proprio lui a rifiutare il ricovero quando invece in via precauzionale gli era caldamente consigliato


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In un articolo del corriere c'è un'intervista al direttore generale dell’Asst di Lodi, dove chiarisce che fu proprio lui a rifiutare il ricovero quando invece in via precauzionale gli era caldamente consigliato



beh, magari avrebbe fatto ancora più danni se ricoverato senza isolamento


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai commentato nessuno, ma qua dentro ne sono state dette di ogni a questo povero disgraziato che magari non ha fatto nulla di male. Giustamente quando sale il panico la gente addita facilmente e riversa la paura e la rabbia su chi ha davanti, ma non potremo mai sapere se questo è stato in un centro massaggi oppure se sia un perfetto padre di famiglia



Io su questo ragazzo sottolineo, come ho già fatto nei giorni precedenti, 
la sua scellerata scelta di andare a mangiare con un amico appena tornato dalla Cina.

Va bene che poi si è rilevato negativo il suo amico, ma ovviamente lui non poteva saperlo.

Personalmente, 
non sarei mai andato a cena con un mio amico appena tornato dalla Cina.


----------



## Manue (26 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I fatti sono emersi giovedì scorso....non è che siamo in emergenza da mesi..manco il tempo di annullare il viaggio
> Quindi se io che vivo in Veneto ho prenotato un viaggio per l'Egitto 8 mesi fa e devo partire domani non vado anche se non ho nulla?..Certo...e il viaggio a me chi lo rimborsa?...



Guarda, 
io capisco tutte le posizioni, però in via precauzionale bisogna ragionare tralasciando l'aspetto economico purtroppo.

Io avevo prenotato un corso di sci per mio figlio, era entusiasta, 
dovevamo andare domenica, il casino è scoppiato venerdì... ho mollato il colpo perdendo i soldi perché non mi fidavo della situazione...

con tanto di dispiacere per il mio figlioletto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> beh, magari avrebbe fatto ancora più danni se ricoverato senza isolamento



era per dire che è stato molto molto molto irresponsabile, per non dire altro. Ricordo poi che solo 2 giorni dopo che era in rianimazione è saltato fuori il discorso della cena con l'amico dalla cina, e a dirlo è stata la moglie.


----------



## mabadi (26 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque solo a me sembra un vaccino nato male o in fase embrionale.
Abbiamo molti casi asintomatici
Un altro rilevante numero di casi dove si manifesta una lieve reazione
Solo in una minima parte, speriamo, manifesta conseguenze serie. 
Se invece fosse un arma militare allora fra 20 giorni sarà ciaone


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, non so voi, ma a me da ieri è cambiata totalmente la luna verso questo virus.

Non so cosa mi abbia aperto gli occhi, forse ho avuto il flash che probabilmente è già qui da mesi, e tantissime persone se lo saranno preso e gli sarà pure passato, ma mi sento piu' tranquillo.

Incrociando le dita ovviamente.

E inutile sottolinearlo, bisogna continuare a limitare la diffusione il piu possibile, per proteggere le persone piu deboli.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, non so voi, *ma a me da ieri è cambiata totalmente la luna verso questo virus*.
> 
> Non so cosa mi abbia aperto gli occhi, forse ho avuto il flash che probabilmente è già qui da mesi, e tantissime persone se lo saranno preso e gli sarà pure passato, ma mi sento piu' tranquillo.
> 
> ...



Non credo sia un caso, ho la stessa sensazione pure io a riguardo, non seguo i tg o le trasmissioni quindi non so cosa raccontino in tv però avverto un clima leggermente più disteso.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia un caso, ho la stessa sensazione pure io a riguardo, non seguo i tg o le trasmissioni quindi non so cosa raccontino in tv però avverto un clima leggermente più disteso.



Potrebbe essere pure auto-difesa, non è che ci si puo' "suicidare" (passami il termine) per la paura di morire, è un paradosso.

Rassegnazione al fatto che sto virus ormai circola liberamente e si possa prendere in qualunque momento, senza poter far nulla, e sperare nella buona sorte di non essere in quel 3/4/5 % di persone che hanno gravi conseguenze.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere pure auto-difesa, non è che ci si puo' "suicidare" (passami il termine) per la paura di morire, è un paradosso.
> 
> Rassegnazione al fatto che sto virus ormai circola liberamente e si possa prendere in qualunque momento, senza poter far nulla, e sperare nella buona sorte di non essere in quel 3/4/5 % di persone che hanno gravi conseguenze.



Anche i vari racconti di tanti che nelle scorse settimane hanno detto di aver avuto influenze molto forti e solo ora sospettano potesse essere il virus, tutta gente che ora sta bene.

O, come dici tu, la consapevolezza di essere nella "fascia protetta" non avendo gravi patologie ed essendo in età robusta, un buon sistema immunitario... e finalmente (purtroppo a nostre spese) abbiano dati reali, statistiche reali e moltissimi casi asintomatici. Possiamo dire così, oggi fa un po' meno paura di ieri (ciò non vuol dire che bisogna abbassare l'attenzione, ci mancherebbe altro)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Guarda,
> io capisco tutte le posizioni, però in via precauzionale bisogna ragionare tralasciando l'aspetto economico purtroppo.
> 
> Io avevo prenotato un corso di sci per mio figlio, era entusiasta,
> ...



Si ma bisogna anche capire di che cifre parliamo..un conto sono anche i 2-300 euro, un conto sono i 2-3mila


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire a tutti i turisti bloccati in quarantena per il genio che la pensava come te. Vallo a dire a noi Lombardi e veneti praticamente limitati nella vita per i geni cinesi che la pensavano come te...



Certo certo le limitazioni solo quando ci deve rimettere il poveraccio che appunto manco è malato..se uno stato non vuole gli italiani deve mettere un veto e allora io NON vado ma vengo risarcito anche


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, non so voi, ma a me da ieri è cambiata totalmente la luna verso questo virus.
> 
> Non so cosa mi abbia aperto gli occhi, forse ho avuto il flash che probabilmente è già qui da mesi, e tantissime persone se lo saranno preso e gli sarà pure passato, ma mi sento piu' tranquillo.
> 
> ...



speriamo sia così ma non possiamo saperlo.
il casino della cina non è venuto fuori per un'influenza...

tutti sono un pochino meno preoccupati, per me è una reazione proprio del cervello umano automatica che cerca gli appigli per uscirne. anche se magari non esistono.

l'aver messo da parte le immagini della cina che erano tragiche per le nostre che pr ora lo sono solo in piccola parte aiuta.

lo stato ha cambiato radicalmente, per l'ennesima volta, il tipo di comunicazione. diciamo che han fatto un gran casino... 

sono solo 6 giorni che abbiamo la consapevolezza di averlo qui e non possiamo sapere come evolverà. in cina dopo 6 giorni continuavano a fregarsene e adesso fucilano chi evita la quarantena.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo certo le limitazioni solo quando ci deve rimettere il poveraccio che appunto manco è malato..se uno stato non vuole gli italiani deve mettere un veto e allora io NON vado ma vengo risarcito anche



Ecco, questo é vero


----------

